# interior trim kit



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Am I missing something in this photo? I don't see any difference from my Cruze to this one with the trim kit.

Accessories Details


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

??? Looks pretty "stock" to me too...


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> Am I missing something in this photo? I don't see any difference from my Cruze to this one with the trim kit.
> 
> Accessories Details


Here's mine..Straight out of the GM catalog when we bought our car..It's a golf ball like texture.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

you really have to look close!!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> you really have to look close!!


Too close...I'm not sure I could make the purchase based solely on this ad...they should use GoldenRS's photos as posted above in this thread!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> Here's mine..Straight out of the GM catalog when we bought our car..It's a golf ball like texture.


where in the car is the golfball like texture exactly? can you take a picture from a far to get the whole picture?


----------

